# Gangs Paint Gun Barrels Orange So Cops Will Not Shoot



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2014)

Street crimes units from around the US are making a startling discovery. Gang members are painting the ends of gun barrel orange. The theory is that cops will be slower to shoot because that orange tip is a signal of being a toy gun.

Gang leaders are apparently using this trend to embolden their troops. Z-Bazz, leader of the Lucas Street Lords, was willing to talk with CallTheCops.

_“Yo’ Dawg, the pigs be shooting people for no reason. Kidz gots toy guns just playin in some empty lot. Next thing ya know the popo blast them. Mannn we about to level this playing filed here. My boy Al Sharpton, he be coming down hard on the cops, tell them to identify if a gun is real or not befor they be blast’n away n’ all. So with the pigs on a leash, my boyz get to live to see another day. 5-0 be seeing them orange tips, they be all like, think’n toy gun…we going to save some homies lives in the hood doing this”_

News Story







Well, let's see. "Yo, homes! Hold up.....Let me check the end of that Gack to see if it's paint or plastic before you point it at me again......."


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol...I got that bulletin early this morning and proceeded to spend the rest of the morning being eye fucked in the hood.  It's hard being a white guy in the hood!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2014)

They have been doing this ever since the toy will have an orange tip edict was passed.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 18, 2014)

Y'all do know that  "Call the Cops" is a LEO satire site, right?  Duffel Blog for the boys in blue.

That being said, that doesn't mean dumbass bad guys haven't thought of it. Satire is born from when the truth is all fucked up. How many times have we seen real life imitate The Onion?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 18, 2014)

SOWT said:


> They have been doing this ever since the toy will have an orange tip edict was passed.


 
Having seized one or two guns over the past decade, I have yet to see a real gun look like anything other than a real gun.  Well, except for the occasional half century old .25 caliber pistol that has a handle made of duct tape or whatever else they could find to make a fake handle, which coincidentally was the last gun that was pulled on me.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 18, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Y'all do know that  "Call the Cops" is a LEO satire site, right?  Duffel Blog for the boys in blue.
> 
> That being said, that doesn't mean dumbass bad guys haven't thought of it. Satire is born from when the truth is all fucked up. How many times have we seen real life imitate The Onion?


 
Yes, but this topic falls under the latest 12% factual headlines!


----------



## policemedic (Apr 18, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Y'all do know that  "Call the Cops" is a LEO satire site, right?  Duffel Blog for the boys in blue.
> 
> That being said, that doesn't mean dumbass bad guys haven't thought of it. Satire is born from when the truth is all fucked up. How many times have we seen real life imitate The Onion?



I know. Thing is, this has actually been done so it's worth putting it out there as a reminder.


----------



## Brill (Apr 18, 2014)

Isn't pointing a gun, real or not, at a LEO really just a part of natural selection?


----------



## medicchick (Apr 18, 2014)

lindy said:


> Isn't pointing a gun, real or not, at a LEO really just a part of natural selection?


It is in Anchorage.

http://www.adn.com/2012/07/02/2528524/man-shot-by-police-in-south-anchorage.html
http://www.adn.com/2010/04/17/1229839/police-mistook-air-pistol-for.html


----------



## Brian C (Apr 18, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Y'all do know that  "Call the Cops" is a LEO satire site, right?  Duffel Blog for the boys in blue.
> 
> That being said, that doesn't mean dumbass bad guys haven't thought of it. Satire is born from when the truth is all fucked up. How many times have we seen real life imitate The Onion?



The quote is the only satire part, the photo and first few sentences come from a legitimate intelligence bulletin.  I got the email within the past week or so from one of the numerous intelligence sources I get stuff from.  I really don't remember which, but that is beside the point.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 18, 2014)

You can't win...kids take off or paint the orange end of airsoft guns...Real thugs are painting the ends of guns orange.....:wall:


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2014)

If these fuck sticks just put their retarded minds to something good, you know, like maybe going to school, helping sick people, maybe not just being total o2 thieves, they could really be something but the allure of hustling and making bank makes it a "cool" thing to young assholes with no parental up bringing, bad decisions. Hell, all of these fuckers are bad asses until they are lying on my cot in the medic unit, bleeding from multiple chest wounds and crying for their mommy and then they die. Not like the bad ass they think they are but like a scared kid. I remember one call, a few years ago. Hot night in july maybe. Hustlers on the corner, we drive by to go to dinner and they give us the "stare". I work in a really "nice" neighborhood of a burb of Philly for those that don't know. Anyhow, 3 hours later, I am sitting on the back computer in the house at work. I hear from 100 yards away, pop pop pop. I then get the dispatch for a shooting on the highway. 3O sec response after P.D. get there and kid, 16 maybe, dead on the corner, multiple GSW's and his boys around all crying begging us to do something but of course, nobody saw anything as always. Recent gang violence and another drug clique trying to take over.  Tragic. Idiots.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

They should blow the picture up and put some target rings in it, add it to the "desensitization target" selection.

Thanks gangstas! LOL


----------

